# What are the best oil blotting sheets?



## Geek (Dec 14, 2003)

*What are the best oil blotting sheets?*


----------



## lollipop (Sep 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* *What are the best oil blotting sheets?* I have heard that kanebo has good sheets, it does not have powder in it , so it will not clogged the pores. Also shiseido is good , i think it desinfect the skin also. I was using the shiseido one, but because it was expensieve ( 30 euro in Holland), i stopped using it, and bought one from the bodyshop and that was 4 euro. Funny thing is that sometimes its true that expensieve things are better, so now i think i will buy shiseido again or kanebo, oh almost forgot, neutrogena is also good. But shiseido is much cheaper where you live ( i think ). Ok, bye




!


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 4, 2005)

I've only used Clean and Clear. I just discovered them and they work quite well!! Heck, I thought $4.50 was ALOT for oil blotting sheets. They don't remove your mu.


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 4, 2005)

i use clean &amp; clear blotting sheets. they get the job done!!


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Sep 5, 2005)

I like The Body Shop Oil Absorbing Sheets 

thebodyshop.com


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 5, 2005)

I've heard that some people use those paper toilet seat covers you see in some public restrooms. I have no idea how they would work as oil blotting sheets, and I have no desire to try.


----------



## looooch (Sep 5, 2005)

I've tried MAC blotting sheets and they work nicely! They don't fall apart if you use them in a hurry and arent careful with them.


----------



## Laura (Sep 5, 2005)

I love Clean &amp; Clear and then i use MAC Blow Powder.. Why do you want to know anyway Tony!!


----------



## Laura (Sep 5, 2005)

Wait.. maybe some guys use them, do they??


----------



## anne7 (Sep 5, 2005)

I like Palladio's blotter sheets, they're only about $4 and are bigger than the clean and clear ones. Can only find them at Sally's, though


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* I've heard that some people use those paper toilet seat covers you see in some public restrooms. I have no idea how they would work as oil blotting sheets, and I have no desire to try. Interesting....if that's even the word for it. Doesn't sound like they'd work too well in a small purse!!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Sep 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Interesting....if that's even the word for it. Doesn't sound like they'd work too well in a small purse!! yes, but if you can get them in almost any restroom you don't have to carry them in your purse!


----------



## looooch (Sep 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Wait.. maybe some guys use them, do they?? My brother uses them and of corse he has to show me the sheet after he uses them


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *looooch* My brother uses them and of corse he has to show me the sheet after he uses them



LOL
i use clean &amp; clear.

i'm loving the pink font, by the way, big man.


----------



## Jelonek (Sep 5, 2005)

I recommend Shiseido Pureness oil-control blotting paper (100 sheets in a package), they don't destroy make-up (lol, this information is unnecessary for you



) and do their job pretty well.

J&amp;J ones are very good too, I regret so much I cannot buy them in PL anymore, liked them very much.

Forgot to add- the only difference between Shiseido and J&amp;J is price of course (Shiseido is more expensive), but both of them I can highly recommend.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2005)

Clean and Clear over here too, with MAC's blotting powder.


----------



## blaquepooky (Sep 6, 2005)

Clean&amp;Clear definately has the best oil blotting sheets and now CVS has a knock-off version which is just as good for about $3.


----------



## makeupmoma (Sep 6, 2005)

Clean and Clear work well, but the sheets are so small. I just picked up Boscia, and like it pretty well.

Tissue paper works well, I learned that when I worked at a Lancome counter. Cheap, too! Just cut it up into little squares, put it in a small zip lock plastic bag, and you're good to go!


----------



## Salope (Sep 12, 2005)

I use the Clean &amp; Clear sheets.They work well and they're not that expensive, which is a plus. I'm going to have to check out the CVS brand next time. Thanks Pooky.


----------

